# Barn drama - what to do?



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Ahhhh no. I would get my horse and I the heck out of dodge asap. Sounds way to unpredictable and dangerous. Good luck with whatever u decide!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

I personally would RUN... not walk.. but RUN away from that barn. All that stuff that you said is going on there is plain and simple not acceptable in my mind. I would have been gone a long time ago. That place just sounds like a horrible accident waiting to happen, and its not a matter of if something happens to you or your horse, its when. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Move. You know these things are going on and what type of place it is. Horse cannot dial 911. If something happens, it is on you, because you are aware of it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was pretty ok with most everything you're describing for a low expense boarding situation until you got to the drunks and the traps. I could even handle the bottle rockets and M80's, I've ridden flag bearer at the Sheriff's Rodeo and we stood under the fireworks show, the horses learn to deal. 

The other stuff is annoying but only you know if it's annoying enough for the money to make you move somewhere better/more expensive. 

The drunks & and traps would all have to go for me to stay, and I NEVER took my dogs to the barn when I boarded but the idea of a horse getting hurt by one of those things.......shudder. And I have a ZERO tolerance policy when it comes to drunks. I'd already be gone.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Warning: long, opinionated response.* 

In my experience and opinion - forgiveness is key in every aspect of life. It's easy to pass up a good opportunity if you hold grudges, the place you're boarding sounds like it has potential. However, with forgiveness comes the responsibility to know when enough is enough and where to draw the line. If it were me, I'd have drawn the line the second time she failed to communicate with her boarders about those bow and arrow hunters. 

It sounds like this BO has forgotten on many important occasions to contact her boarders - most importantly the hunters and the trappers. The first few times, sure. I could forgive that, but you have extensively described a lack of communication. I'd be asking myself if there were other things she wasn't communicating with her boarders.

The county doing things with the creek is beyond the barn owner's control, as far as I know. The best you can do when the city comes in is provide other amenities and try to get word on when the project will stop; in my opinion, that's not necessarily a reason to leave the barn and I don't see it as a demerit. I doubt the work on the creek will last forever. 

Having the inexperienced family doing work there is great! If they're being supervised by someone with more handling skills. It's one thing for a beginner with common sense and a basic in horse handling skills to be watching the barn (good learning opportunity, still needs to be monitored); it's another when the people let their own horses get away with the naughty behavior and have no clue how to correct it. To me this suggests "cheap" in a bad way. It almost says, "I can pay them in experience! Therefore, I don't need to hire a barn manager." Especially if they're leaving town.

People not removing baling twine is more of a barn-policy that should be enforced (likely doesn't exist/isn't enforced if it does). Is that a demerit on the barn owner? Kind of, but she can't babysit all her boarders. If boarders are the ones feeding, they're in control of what they do or don't do.

Failing to address the lighting situation in the arena and the round pen being out of commission all pose problems for me. Both of these are boarder demands and valid requests. If a round pen is promised, it needs to be safe to use. Horse safety and consumer satisfaction _should_ be this person's number-one priority, as happy customers = money. Giving excuses or failing to address these problems tells me that they don't care to any extreme extent about my satisfaction at their place of business. As for lighting in the arena, I hold the same opinion. Valid excuses (we don't currently have the money/running the electric can't be done at this point in time), I can understand. But excessive excuses in the place of an honest "we won't be adding that feature at this time" worry me. I don't want excuses, I want a straight-forward answer so I can use that information to plan.

Constant construction to satiate the husband? I can understand this to a degree. Boys like their toys and they sometimes want to play. But, I want to board my horse at a practical facility, not a construction zone. For me that would be reason to request reeling it in. I, personally, would ask for a line of communication that alerts boarders to the days construction will be going on so that they can plan accordingly. Is it a reason to leave the barn? Eh, personal opinion. (As are all of your points.)

Not doing night-check is a mild concern for me. Not every horse owner checks their horse every night. Some do, though. If this were a feature promised to me, of course I would be livid to find out that it didn't happen, but if not I can't really be upset about it. However, I know several ranchers that keep their horses on 15-100 acres of land and don't bother driving to check the herd at night. It's really a tossup in my eyes; for me, not necessarily a reason to leave.

Among your list of amenities, I don't see glaring problems. A cramped grooming area can be dealt with (even if it sucks.) Horses having to choose shelter or food will almost always choose shelter and eat later. Uneven arenas can be decent to ride in and can help the horse with its proprioception. 

In regards to the drunks. I'd be packing a knife and letting the barn owner know my discontent with their "buddies" showing up and acting like they're entitled to be on and do damage to that property. It's dangerous and it's a liability, to you, your horse, other boarders and their horses, as well as the barn owners and their friends. It is NOT ok for people to be getting drunk around my horse and I don't want to have to be worried about the thought of them getting nasty ideas and taking it out on me. If the barn owner couldn't understand that, I'd be moving without any question.

If you're going to leave just based on your list of pros and cons, I see a lot of reasons to leave, but I also see some pros that would be difficult to find again. I think a lot of the problems you're faced with are the lack of communication and the seeming lack of care regarding their boarder's horse safety. Both of which can be big enough problems to justify leaving, and are most definitely big enough to justify red flags. Have you considered maybe bringing these concerns to light with the barn owners and everyone else? If they respond with concern (getting the hunters out there and telling them, along with the trappers, that being so close to the horses is NOT ok) perhaps they can be redeemed. If not, I would hightail it out of there based on your list of complaints. It sounds like you've given them enough of a chance to justify leaving.


But that's just my opinion.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds very much like a barn I left last year. I'd move. 

NeryLibra, all very good points. But you forgot about the traps. :shock: That is what would push me over the edge.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

You get what you pay for and I am in agreement with Dreamcatcher here the drunks and hunters concern me. The rest can be dealt with if the price is really affordable.
I have never seen a horse refuse to eat because of the wind blowing. Horses evolved on the open plains so they are able to deal with windy conditions.
Night checks are not mandatory for most horse owners. I see mine only twice a day sometimes. A horse dying of collic can happen in any stable. Accidents happen and no one is around 24/7 at most places.
If you are that upset about the care of the horses there then by all means move to another barn.
Be prepared to pay more though for all the amenities you desire.
Good luck with whatever you decide. Shalom


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My little dog is excellently behaved and stays by my side (well she's a mini so its more like my feet). She's antisocial so doesn't try to crawl all over people for attention. She just scurries away. I lock her in my stall when I ride and she chases mice. She's not a barker either. I'd leave her home if she were awful.

No the family is not supervised at all when they feed. They usually text me and ask questions. A few boarders now text me when they know I'm there so I can eyeball their horse (they voluntarily send pics and status checks on my horse for me when they're there - appreciated but wasn't asked for but I know they're doing it to kind of even it out).

I'm mostly mulling things over right now. I didn't know a lot of this until today and I have reason to believe most of the other boarders, if not all of them, don't know either.

I'm pretty sure I posted the story about the two horses that got loose here. Hmm.

ETA: I did: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/incredibly-frustrating-people-their-horses-vent-284018/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I forgot to address the trappers? Well darn! And I thought I had remembered everything. ;-; Thanks for letting me know Amp!

In regards to the trappers and hunters performing their acts around horses at all? This gives me the impression that horse safety either isn't a concern to the barn owner, or that the barn owner didn't draw clear boundaries when they struck an agreement. Both of which are items of discussion that *need* to be brought up with the barn owner so that you can plan accordingly. The first question I would ask is if they (the barn owners) were aware of the fact that the hunters and trappers were getting so close to home and even going so far as to hunt and trap in fields adjacent to horse pastures, as well as placing traps within the pasture boundaries. This would do two things: first, it would alert the barn owner of the danger present and would provide the opportunity for them to remedy the situation. Second, it would let you know if they knew prior to your discussion of this going on. If they were aware of these events taking place and had done nothing to address the situation, I would, with absolutely no hesitation, leave the barn. It speaks loudly to a lack in concern and care on behalf of horse safety, not to mention boarder safety.

If the hunters and trappers have been going behind the agreements struck with the barn owners (perhaps your barn owners were only Told that the trapper would be hunting coyotes) then that is no fault of the barn owner until the barn owner is made aware of the breech in contract, whether that contract was a verbal or written. Every action taken by the barn owner after they've been informed of the breech is either a merit or demerit depending on how they handle themselves and that particular business. Either way, it's risky business and the barn owners at the Very Least should maintain those lines of contact regarding the hunters and trappers.

Ok. Now I think I've covered everything I meant to. I shall stop flooding this thread!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be furious over the trapping as hunters. Like Nery said, it shows there's no thought for everyone's safety. I couldn't imagine if my horses foot got into a trap!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The problem for you is ignorance on the part of the barn owner and their friends who come to barn sit when the owners go away. Ignorance is dangerous not only to your horse but to you as a tenant.

Personally, on what you have written, I would move on. The task of re-educating the owner would be formidable and he/she won't thank you showing them the level of their ignorance.

With horses, typically you get what you pay for and at what cost you pay,


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with the others that this place is an accident waiting to happen. I hope things work out for you whatever you decide to do!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I was pretty ok with most everything you're describing for a low expense boarding situation until you got to the drunks and the traps. I could even handle the bottle rockets and M80's, I've ridden flag bearer at the Sheriff's Rodeo and we stood under the fireworks show, the horses learn to deal.
> 
> The other stuff is annoying but only you know if it's annoying enough for the money to make you move somewhere better/more expensive.
> 
> The drunks & and traps would all have to go for me to stay, and I NEVER took my dogs to the barn when I boarded but the idea of a horse getting hurt by one of those things.......shudder. And I have a ZERO tolerance policy when it comes to drunks. I'd already be gone.


This. A stern talkin-to and a couple of well-placed signs could prevent the rocket launching. It wouldn't be the end of the world for me- I rode my guy at night on the fourth of july when the neighbors were shooting off fireworks next door with no concern. 

And exactly what she said- most of the stuff you mention is a bother, but stuff you can suck it up and deal with unless there is a better place out there and you are willing to pay the money. 

As far as the safety concerns, like drunks, traps, etc? That would have me out of there. Not having a round pen sucks, but it's liveable. Poor arena lighting isn't ideal, but at least there's any light at all. Having a serious discussion about the hunters MAY resolve that issue, assuming that she'll realize the issue and open the lines of communication. Maybe require the hunters to put up a big orange sign on the barn when they get there, and take it down when they leave. The traps would be a no-go for me. I'd be out. I take my dog to the barn with me once in awhile, but I do think that the barn isn't made for dogs. I wouldn't get upset over the potential of the dog getting hurt, but because your horse or even YOU could step in one of those!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

Get out of there now!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> and a lot of this is a "what if" scenario.
> 
> My husband is more forgiving than I am. He really likes this place and the BO/her husband and feels that mistakes happen, none of our animals were hurt, and so we should see if things improve.


Yes, it is a "what if" scenario and none of your animals (or you) got hurt BUT it is only a matter of time until a stray bullet comes into range of those horses. A horse already stepped in a trap right? That's enough to make me pack up and RUN. Your safety is at risk, your animal’s safety is at risk and your pocket book is at risk when the vet needs to come out.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The lack of control over distance for the hunters and actual working traps would have me gone. If the area is an approved area for hunting there isn't much anyone can do but there has to be some safety measures in place for the horses. A friend of mine lived near a hunting area and the distance was very close. She got blankets and sheets for the horses, all in bright orange and stenciled with the word HORSE on both sides. During the active season she had another turnout area a little more distant, and hidden behind the barn, that she could use but it was smaller. We have hunters in our area as well and essentially all trail riding for the students are halted during the season while boarders are strongly cautioned to avoid the trails off the actual property (we do have some trails that are on the direct property).

The traps...my question is what moron would set a trap on a property where they could possibly endanger a horse in the first place. Isn't there a fenceline? The lack of common sense here (on the part of the hunters/trappers and the BO) bothers me a whole bunch.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would also be out of there. It is obvious that the BO cannot control what their friends and relatives do when they are not there, nor do the seem to have control over a great deal of what happens when they are! Or they don't care. I would guess the later. Yup-you get what you pay for.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My gosh!!! A horse already hit a trap? _Please_ don't mull it over for a moment longer - not for your horse's sake or yours.... _Get out of there as fast as you_ _can!_ "Do not pass 'Go', Do not collect $200"!!! The dangers listed _far_ outweigh the positives. The best of luck in this! You love your horse, and will hopefully make the right decision.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the traps alone would cause me to break my lease there and leave ASAP.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't been riding much in the past few weeks because of the combination of darkness, lack of lighting, and hunting season. 

I'm starting to shop around for barns and see what I can find. Unfortunately, I am just going to have to sit tight for a bit until I research. I don't want to abandon ship and potentially end up someplace worse. 

If you think worse isn't out there.. well, I crossed two barns off my list because they don't believe in vaccinations!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Can I complain?

What is it with boarding barns and not posting prices in their website?
Why are so many barns trying to stuff my horse with their sweet feed and bimonthly rotational deworming?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My QH was boarded for a short while when I first became her owner - it was the norm for the boarder to request what they wanted their horse to be fed. Years ago while working for the park system, I worked in a few high-end stables during the winter and it was the same as well. Many horses had similar feeds - some did not. It was entirely the wishes of the boarder, and the responsibility of the staff to feed accordingly. I would _never_ consent to a stable that 'insisted' my horse was fed sweet feed-perhaps some boarders don't even question? I would! If it's a great stable that complied to my feed preference, I'd go there


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think people just don't question it and assume that staff knows what's best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Although it sounds like you've made up your mind about leaving, I just wanted to add my 2 cents (in agreement!).

I read your post about the 2 loose horses and their irresponsible boarders. From the sound of it, this place already poses several serious health risks to you and your horse (archery season & trapping). But the inexperienced, tense environment may be taking a toll on your horse as well. Horses are very sensitive to their environment and the emotions of their herd members. It is not uncommon for a horse to become incredibly nervous and flighty at a barn where inexperienced people are handling horses, and mistreating them or causing a ruckus in some way. After all, when those horses got loose, you probably went, "Wth are they doing?!" While your horse might have thought, "Wth are they doing? And will they come over and do it to me next?!"


So, simply put, a change in scenery, and a more laid back, experienced barn could do wonders for your & your horse's mental health!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

DancingArabian, have you asked around if anyone knows of any good barns? I'm sure there's people on here who know of good barns in your area. And I'm glad you've decided to leave


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Can I complain?
> 
> What is it with boarding barns and not posting prices in their website?
> Why are so many barns trying to stuff my horse with their sweet feed and bimonthly rotational deworming?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very few of the barns around here even have websites, let alone good ones with photographs, decent descriptions, and a full list of all amenities. I don't think a single one has any prices listed, and it irritates me so much! I was contemplating moving, but I don't really have the time to go all across town looking at barns unless absolutely necessary. Having a decent website would have probably encouraged me to look more closely into a few places that I'm less familiar with, so it's their loss!

Most barns around here feed their own grain though, and if you want to feed something else then it's difficult to do. My barn manager is willing to feed something that you provide, but you are required to buy it on top of the full price for board and grain that you're already paying her. I don't know of anyone that feeds sweet feed around here though. 

I do sometimes miss the naive days at my old barns when I didn't have to worry about worming my own horse, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Can I complain?
> 
> What is it with boarding barns and not posting prices in their website?
> Why are so many barns trying to stuff my horse with their sweet feed and bimonthly rotational deworming?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't understand having a website and not putting the info out there. I guess they don't want to have to change the website when their fees change? But that brings up the question, why are they changing fees so often that changing the site is a problem? 

I'm always surprised when I hear of a barn including grain or concentrates of any type in their board fees. That's not what I was used to when I boarded out. I was used to, board is $XXX and it includes, stall, shavings, XX amount of hay fed 2 or 3 times/day. You supply any grains or supplements for the horse. 

As for the rotational de-deworming, I can see it when a horse is new to the facility. I automatically deworm my horse just before I send them anywhere, but a lot of people don't do that. Once the horse has been there for a couple of months, if the boarder is willing to do the fecal analysis and treat according to what's needed, I would have no problem not doing a rotational thing with that horse. I don't do rotational deworming with my own, so don't see the need for every horse on the place, ONCE YOU'VE ESTABLISHED A "CLOSED" HERD ENVIRONMENT. If the horses are constantly coming and going, it's a little more challenging.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The website thing makes me wonder if they could be changing proces or charging people differently. wouldnt be all that hard to do - not many people I've come across talk about what they pay for board with other people boarding in the same place.

I run fecals on my horse and worm accordingly. My vet gives me a printed report and everything so I do document what I do. I don't think it's necessary to cram him full of dewormer every two months but it seems to be commonplace to do.

The last three barns I called fed sweet feed. I'm absolutely okay providing my own - he only goes through 3-4 bags a year of his ration balancer. I'm absolutely okay with putting it in baggies so all they have to do is open and pour. I'd rather they not feed him than feed him that stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't understand having a website and not putting the info out there. I guess they don't want to have to change the website when their fees change? But that brings up the question, why are they changing fees so often that changing the site is a problem?
> 
> I'm always surprised when I hear of a barn including grain or concentrates of any type in their board fees. That's not what I was used to when I boarded out. I was used to, board is $XXX and it includes, stall, shavings, XX amount of hay fed 2 or 3 times/day. You supply any grains or supplements for the horse.
> 
> As for the rotational de-deworming, I can see it when a horse is new to the facility. I automatically deworm my horse just before I send them anywhere, but a lot of people don't do that. Once the horse has been there for a couple of months, if the boarder is willing to do the fecal analysis and treat according to what's needed, I would have no problem not doing a rotational thing with that horse. I don't do rotational deworming with my own, so don't see the need for every horse on the place, ONCE YOU'VE ESTABLISHED A "CLOSED" HERD ENVIRONMENT. If the horses are constantly coming and going, it's a little more challenging.


I think it's along the same lines of when you see an obviously nice, expensive horse that says "contact seller for price". If you see the price right off the bat before you notice all of the nice features, then you're less likely to be wowed and inquire anyway. If a barn changed their prices so regularly that they couldn't even keep the website updated, then that's not a place I would want to be anyway. 

I've also never been at a place that you were required to buy your own grain. Supplements, yes, but grain has always been provided. Unless it's a self-care facility, then I don't know of any around here that do it differently. I guess it varies from place to place though


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DuckDodgers said:


> I think it's along the same lines of when you see an obviously nice, expensive horse that says "contact seller for price". If you see the price right off the bat before you notice all of the nice features, then you're less likely to be wowed and inquire anyway. If a barn changed their prices so regularly that they couldn't even keep the website updated, then that's not a place I would want to be anyway.
> 
> I've also never been at a place that you were required to buy your own grain. Supplements, yes, but grain has always been provided. Unless it's a self-care facility, then I don't know of any around here that do it differently. I guess it varies from place to place though


When I'm horse shopping, I have a definite $$ amount in mind. I look for horses between $X and $XX and don't even look at the no price or "private treaty" horses. In this market especially, there many really nice horses out there in my price range, I don't wast any time on an ad that doesn't at least fill me in on the basics, and price is the first basic I look at. 

I haven't boarded off my own place, except for show training, in a very very long time. When I did then everyone provided the grain they wanted their horse to have and the barn fed it. I've always been real flexible, and when I have taken on a new boarder I ask if they want me to provide the grain (Healthy Edge or Strategy) for X price or did they want to provide their own. If they want to feed something different than I feed, I have them provide their own but I don't mind getting it for them when I pick up my feed at the feed store. I won't go running all over town to do it, but if I can get it at the same store I buy mine at, I'll throw a few bags of their grain on while I'm there and just bill for it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I already provide my own pellets and put them in baggies. No problem for me to keep doing it. I like it because it gives me control of my horse's feed. You wouldn't think it but its amazing how much a scoop can vary from person to person. When I feed "a scoop" then it's level but I've see people serve a heaping scoop or mostly one. (When I was BM I used scoops that had scales built in). 

I'm just kind of surprised at some of the things I'm coming across, LOL. Now I know why people give up boarding and buy a farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I think you are describing a very bad situation with a little "Deliverance" mixed in. 
Traps, hunters and drunks......time to make careful plans for a smooth and fast exit. The day will come when someone will get hurt and you don't want to be there when it happens.

Sounds like a bad movie with a bad ending. Politely leave and leave quickly. 

My very best to you.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> When I'm horse shopping, I have a definite $$ amount in mind. I look for horses between $X and $XX and don't even look at the no price or "private treaty" horses. In this market especially, there many really nice horses out there in my price range, I don't wast any time on an ad that doesn't at least fill me in on the basics, and price is the first basic I look at.
> 
> I haven't boarded off my own place, except for show training, in a very very long time. When I did then everyone provided the grain they wanted their horse to have and the barn fed it. I've always been real flexible, and when I have taken on a new boarder I ask if they want me to provide the grain (Healthy Edge or Strategy) for X price or did they want to provide their own. If they want to feed something different than I feed, I have them provide their own but I don't mind getting it for them when I pick up my feed at the feed store. I won't go running all over town to do it, but if I can get it at the same store I buy mine at, I'll throw a few bags of their grain on while I'm there and just bill for it.


Neither do I. Either you'll list a price and I'll bite if I'm interested, or you'll be looking for other buyers. Too many good ones out there to bother when the owner basically says "Private Treaty- out of your price range" 

It would be so much easier to choose a barn if people sold them like a good horse seller- accurate descriptions, good pictures, clearly marked price!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It all sounds terribly scary but some of this stuff was just seemingly isolated incidents and then a few things happened real fast. 

Two boarders gave notice this past Saturday (three horses total). Four more that I've personally talked to are looking (5 horses total). No one knows I'm looking.

For the one poster that mentioned how my horse must have felt when the other two for loose (sorry am on mobile and can't look up the poster's name) - I was riding at the time. My horse went INSANE and it was only because I trained him to come to a complete freeze when I yell whoa that it didn't turn ugly. He was terrified to the point that I felt his heart through my saddle and when I got off, I saw he was visibly trembling. My horse is not terribly brave and is a bit of a spaz but I've never seen him that scared. 

I have one place in the top running. Price is great, has an indoor and I got some good reviews. I got two 'warnings' that the BO was a nutbag and to avoid her as much as possible but that the care was great. How's that for a mixed review? I'm leaning towards them anyway because a Grand Prix dressage rider would be super close and well...I could lesson with a Grand Prix dressage rider without even having to trailer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would want to know what the definition of "nutbag" is. Is she OCD about keeping things clean? Is she a screamer over stuff that doesn't matter? What exactly does she do that makes her crazy? Some things I could deal with and some things would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I would want to know what the definition of "nutbag" is. Is she OCD about keeping things clean? Is she a screamer over stuff that doesn't matter? What exactly does she do that makes her crazy? Some things I could deal with and some things would be a deal breaker for me.


The things mentioned were that she likes to give unsolicited riding advice, tries to get the nicer horses boarded to be used for lessons, tries to upsell her own lesson program and that she's not as good a rider as she thinks she is.

None of that sounded unusual or concerning to me. She's not the Grand Prix rider I had mentioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> The things mentioned were that she likes to give unsolicited riding advice, tries to get the nicer horses boarded to be used for lessons, tries to upsell her own lesson program and that she's not as good a rider as she thinks she is.
> 
> None of that sounded unusual or concerning to me. She's not the Grand Prix rider I had mentioned.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! OK, that stuff I could live with. I don't deal with screamers or emotional ragdolls or what I call, Hot Messes. Bleh, no time for all that! :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I might ask to see the place again - do people do that?

Rather worried....the devil you know is better than the one you don't. Worried that its going to be packed with bratty kids and I won't have a moment's peace with my horse. It was quiet when I went there but it was also during morning feed.

Is there a switching barns/thinking of switching barns support group?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> I might ask to see the place again - do people do that?
> 
> Rather worried....the devil you know is better than the one you don't. Worried that its going to be packed with bratty kids and I won't have a moment's peace with my horse. It was quiet when I went there but it was also during morning feed.
> 
> ...


Why don't you drop by with a couple more questions on Saturday, when you might be more likely to see the place full of people? See what kind of reception you get. My one boarder just shows up out of the blue, will drop by on her lunch hour and will sit down and have lunch with my hubby and me (she brings her own), or she'll pop by right about time I'm starting to cook dinner and she'll chat while I do it. Is it that kind of barn, where you'll feel at home or is it more just a boarding facility?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a giant farm parceled off into three subfarms kind of. All horses but three different people running the sections. The section I'm looking at is a boarding/lesson place. Generally speaking, I don't go to the barn to socialize and don't get much out of it. I just go to hang out with my horse and ride. I know some people rely on barns for socializing a lot but socializing is stressful!

I went during the tail end of morning feed and it was just the....well she's technically the barn renter but I'd be contracting and paying her...so I'm calling her the BO. It was just her and her daughter. She says she's there a lot and does a fair bit of lessons (we can still use the arena and there's several places to ride but just one indoor).

I think I will see if I can stop by this weekend on an evening and see what's shaking. I'd also like to talk to the dressage rider and see if he accepts mortals for lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> I might ask to see the place again - do people do that?
> 
> Rather worried....the devil you know is better than the one you don't. Worried that its going to be packed with bratty kids and I won't have a moment's peace with my horse. It was quiet when I went there but it was also during morning feed.
> 
> ...


If the place is safer than where you currently are, then at least you know that. It'll get you away from traps, hunters, and drunks while you look for a new place if you decide that it's not what you were hoping for. You can suck it up and deal with a few bratty kids for awhile if it means being able to ride out back without getting shot! Hopefully it's everything that you're looking for though!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Two phone calls and two messages left, no response. I'm hoping she's just busy with holiday stuff but I was hoping to give notice by today. Clearly not happening. Back to searching in the meantime - I'm not going to keep calling her, regardless of how much I liked the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

To me the BO wants the best of both worlds...getting money and not looking out for the safety the the boarders. 

With regards to the hunters...are the they wearing orange? are they hunting with bullets or just arrows?

They are VERY irresponsible BO and all of the boarders should move out. They should also be reported to Fish and Feathers.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No idea on the hunters. I've only seen them a couple of times when they're driving out. I see their vehicles parked but I haven't gone out on the trails in a few months since I don't feel safe.

The hunters I saw in the field next to my horse's pasture were bow hunting. From what little I understand about hunting, they have different schedules that determine what weapons they can use. It's definitely rifle season now since I can hear people shooting on other properties.

Not sure what fish and feathers is  it's not illegal to hunt around horses here. The only truly questionable thing has been the lack of tags on the traps. Everything else is within their rights to do as long as they have the landowners permission - which they do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I personally don't think the legality of hunting near your horse is the issue, but whether you are comfortable with it. You clearly aren't and I agree with you fully.

She has placed you in a potentially dangerous environment and I think it would be crazy to accept it. It is easy enough to get hurt riding without worrying about nearby hunters.

Time to be a bit selfish and place your safety first.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Two phone calls and two messages left, no response. I'm hoping she's just busy with holiday stuff but I was hoping to give notice by today. Clearly not happening. Back to searching in the meantime - I'm not going to keep calling her, regardless of how much I liked the place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would probably give her once last call saying that she has probably been busy with the holidays, but you will need a return call by (choose a day/time) or you will have to look elsewhere. One never knows what's going on in someone's life and there may be a valid reason she didn't call. 

A nice final call on your terms.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> Two phone calls and two messages left, no response. I'm hoping she's just busy with holiday stuff but I was hoping to give notice by today. Clearly not happening. Back to searching in the meantime - I'm not going to keep calling her, regardless of how much I liked the place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, are you trying to discuss your issues with her before deciding to give your notice? Like said, I'd leave a message telling you that you need to speak to her or she will be receiving a 30 day notice in writing tomorrow. If you don't hear back from her, then you obviously have your answer, and all you need to do is drop off the paper in the morning. There are plenty of valid reasons why she may not have called, but with the issues that you've been going through I wouldn't be so inclined to worry about those possibilities.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> No idea on the hunters. I've only seen them a couple of times when they're driving out. I see their vehicles parked but I haven't gone out on the trails in a few months since I don't feel safe.
> 
> The hunters I saw in the field next to my horse's pasture were bow hunting. From what little I understand about hunting, they have different schedules that determine what weapons they can use. It's definitely rifle season now since I can hear people shooting on other properties.
> 
> ...


Fish and Feather is what I call it but it is Fish and Game and there are regulations on hunting and what you can and can not do. Also they can deal with the traps that were set.

All I know is that if I were the BO I would not allow hunting near the property. 

I live in South Western Colorado and there is a lot of open land and hunting. If you are a responsible hunter you are VERY aware of your surroundings and would not shoot where you knew people/horses are...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> So, are you trying to discuss your issues with her before deciding to give your notice? Like said, I'd leave a message telling you that you need to speak to her or she will be receiving a 30 day notice in writing tomorrow. If you don't hear back from her, then you obviously have your answer, and all you need to do is drop off the paper in the morning. There are plenty of valid reasons why she may not have called, but with the issues that you've been going through I wouldn't be so inclined to worry about those possibilities.


No sorry that's phone calls and messages to the place I wanted to move to. I can't give notice to move my horse until I have a place lined up. I don't want to just move him anywhere just for the sake of getting off property and end up someplace worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

scubadreams said:


> Fish and Feather is what I call it but it is Fish and Game and there are regulations on hunting and what you can and can not do. Also they can deal with the traps that were set.
> 
> All I know is that if I were the BO I would not allow hunting near the property.
> 
> I live in South Western Colorado and there is a lot of open land and hunting. If you are a responsible hunter you are VERY aware of your surroundings and would not shoot where you knew people/horses are...


I wouldn't allow it either but...not my place, not my rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my horse the outfit below (that she looks rather unimpressed with) to protect her from a nasty, biting species of fly here while hacking in summer, but it's also helpful for being visible on the roads. The orange thing over her shoulders I bought from an American website and it's marketed as a "don't shoot me" tabard. I guess if you wear it, you hope hunters will realize that you're not a deer.

When I bought it, I thought to myself, I don't think I'd WANT to go trail riding in any place where I felt I had to wear that in order to not get shot. Oy!

Hope you find a new, saner, and safer barn.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DancingArabian said:


> No sorry that's phone calls and messages to the place I wanted to move to. I can't give notice to move my horse until I have a place lined up. I don't want to just move him anywhere just for the sake of getting off property and end up someplace worse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, ok! I misunderstood who you were trying to call!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Sorry I can't give you more information other than hunting :-? I have never really had to deal with boarding a boarding a horse on someone's property.

Good luck and be safe until you find another facility that you like.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Leave, and find a safer place where, yes, you WILL have to pay more$/month. But, it will be less $ than replacing your horse. I don't know about anybody else, but the training time I put into my horses=training I cannot recoup if I have to pay my Vet to put down the horse and pay Animal By Products to pick up the body AND the lost training that I'll have to replicate in a new horse. I Don't train so that my horse is just rideable, I train so that my horse will do the things I want to do, so it is specialized.
When I kept my first herd, I rented a turnout with a shelter. I had to do all of the feeding/cleaning/training myself, so I had to find my way IN during snowstorms. This farmer decided that his latest "get rich quick" scheme was to board horses in a former barn where his father had kept chickens and he had cleaned it out and put in box stalls. I got my herd in June and _the next February_ I was watching the news about a farm fire and recognized that is was MY horses who were running in panic while somebody tried to catch them. *BIG 'O'*, to say the least.
He also rented all of his other, multiple buildings to WHOMEVER WOULD PAY, and somebody in an adjacent building got sloppy with a welding torch February, 1986, and burned down 3 buildings, including my original shelter.
I made him build me a new shelter--the original shelter was the barn I was renting and the drive through barricaded middle had made a great shelter with a north entrance and good wind block.
I fought this guy constantly for the 14 years I stayed there. I couldn't find another place that I could afford, but I looked for 12 years to find a property where I could keep my horses in the back yard. In the interim, I taught lessons for 10 years, that is, until the farmer decided that his 40 acre property should be changed from agricultural zoning to commercial, which made it illegal for me to run my operation. Every year I lost more space to train and ride from the original verbal agreement, so I never let him raise my rent. 
You are dealing with horse idiots at this place, not matter WHAT their good intentions are.
I was the last horse owner to leave this place, but I love my new property, zoned Ag2, which we closed on October 31, 1999. My horses were moved November 1, 1999, before the next months rent was due.
MOVE.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely moving, I just don't want to jump into something that could end up worse. Can you believe that there are boarding facilities that don't vaccinate, at all? I found two! I can't justify spending $600 a month on a place with mediocre care and hunting on or near the property. I'd just be moving to the same situation with a higher bill. I'm holding out for a place with NO hunting.

My number one place called back today and I'm meeting with her Wednesday to give everything another eyeball and will most likely sign a boarding agreement then. I will have my horse out before the next round of hunters though I'm still avoiding the trails in the meantime. I'm excited to have an indoor arena again! They do not allow hunting on the property and no one hunts nearby either (I think it's because its not as wooded so the deer don't linger).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Signed a new boarding contract today (literally about 45 minutes ago). We will be moved before Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!! This is the first day of a brand new beginning for you and your horse


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to do a follow up.

I moved my horse this morning. Somehow, in the middle of December and after snowfall, this place has lush, green grass! They are still feeding hay though so be will have options.

I went for a little ride in their very lovely outdoor. He was a bit of a lookie-loo but didn't spook at anything and really tried hard to focus on me. I kept my requests simple and the ride short. I lunged him a little beforehand and turned him loose in the arena (untacked) afterwards.

All in all I think he did great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Glad that you found a new place! I hope that you feel much happier and safer here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

